# Quellcodeanzeige verhindern



## HeinerPyt (22. April 2007)

Hi,

manche Seiten verhindern, das der Quellcode angezeigt wird. Normalerweise kann ich mit der rechten MAsutaste die Option "Quellcode anzeigen" auswählen. Bei manchen Seiten geht das nicht. Wie kann ich bei meinen Seiten verhindern das der Quellcode angezeigt wird.?


mfg
Heiner


----------



## Maik (22. April 2007)

Hi,

Webmaster-FAQ -> Wie kann ich meinen Quelltext verstecken?


----------



## Gumbo (22. April 2007)

Neben der Tatsache, dass es unmöglich beziehungsweise nur erschwert werden kann: weswegen möchtest du es verhindern? Aus Scham? Oder denkst du, das wäre Herrschaftswissen und Interessiere nicht würdig?


----------



## Navy (23. April 2007)

Du kannst den Quelltext wirksam schützen, indem Du ihn nichts ins Netz stellst. Ansonsten hast Du verloren, denn es gibt keine absolute Methode. Wäre auch unsinnig, denn Du willst ja, daß Deine Seite von Browsern gelesen an die wird HTML in plaintext übertragen.

Warum willst Du Deine Seite eigentlich "schützen"? Hast Du was derart Neues mit HTML/CSS  entwickelt, daß niemand anderes sich ansehen darf, was Du da gemacht hast?


----------

